# Search Echinodorus pictures



## 5190 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi!

I search Echinodorus pictures for my web site database (in french)

If you have picture and you want send them, I put it with your name...

Echinodorus	amazonicus
Echinodorus	angustifolius
Echinodorus	aschersonianus
Echinodorus	x barthii
Echinodorus	berteroi
Echinodorus	bleheri
Echinodorus	bolivianus
Echinodorus	cordifolius
Echinodorus cordifolius « Tropica Marble Queen »
Echinodorus	grandiflorus
Echinodorus	grisebachii
Echinodorus	horizontalis
Echinodorus	macrophyllus
Echinodorus	martii
Echinodorus	opacus
Echinodorus	osiris
Echinodorus	palaefolius
Echinodorus	paniculatus
Echinodorus	parviflorus
Echinodorus	parviflorus « Tropica »
Echinodorus	portoalegrensis
Echinodorus	quadricostatus
Echinodorus	« Rosé »
Echinodorus	« Rubin »
Echinodorus	schlueteri
Echinodorus	subalatus

and other...

Tanks!


----------

